# Cats and guinea pigs? **update**



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm planning to adopt 2 guinea pigs. I haven't had one since I was a girl, and she was a great pet  

I was wondering if anyone else has cats and guinea pigs in the same house. I had cats growing up and they didn't seem all that interested in the guinea pig. She lived in a hutch in the corner of our kitchen. 

However, Pumpkin and Pepper are super curious. I don't want to have to keep doors closed. I'm trying to figure out how this is all going to work before I bring them home. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions on promoting peaceful coexistence?


----------



## Bug_Hunter (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

Lisa, 

I came across this blog posting and remembered your question. It may shed a little insight.

How come my cats love my rabbits but don't like my hamsters.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

Thanks, Bug  

I just saw the potential piggies today. Oh my goodness :luv They are 5 months old and love to squeak and dart around. Adorable little fluffballs!!

I think I'm going to borrow them for a week and see how it goes with the cats. Still researching this to see what else I can learn...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

Lisa, I'd be interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

My cats were fine, very curious. I didn't trust them though. My guys have brought home "presents" bigger than guinea pigs.

When I had piggies I spent a lot of time on this forum, it might be useful. http://www.caviesgalore.com/forums/


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

Excellent! I joined right up. Hopefully I'll get some insights.

I'm sure there will be intense curiosity. Short of grocery bags, Pumpkin and Pepper sniff every single thing that comes into the house. Only Pumpkin is a good hunter -- they're indoors so she only gets an occasional mouse or bug. We've had a chinchilla visit before, but it was short-term so I kept him closed away.

I really, really can't close the kitties out of the bedrooms. The other rooms with closed doors aren't suitable (laundry, hubby's office, bathrooms) for social animals like guinea pigs. Then I need to think about when we leave the house each day. I'm not sure if I can trust the cats if the piggies are in a public area of the house.

Will be interested to see if I get helpful responses at the cavy forum...


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

When my kids were small I had cats and guinea pigs together and never had any trouble .

Its like now I have birds with my cats and no problems , I sometimes think the cats know who belong and who doesnt.. but that doesnt mean I dont keep an eye out all the time .

Just have a good strong cage for them ,and when you take them out to play have a squirt bottle out ...my lot used to play together .


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

I'll be very interested to hear how this turns out. One of my LJ-friends had guinea pigs and posts pictures of them all the time and OMG!cute! But I'd be worried how piggies would get along with my ladies.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

This is about rabbits and cats rather than guinea pigs, but a friend here at work told me a funny story. She had a rabbit in a well-locked cage and a cat. One night she came home and her cat didn't greet her at the door, which of course was strange. She looked all over for the cat, and finally found it -- _in the cage with __the rabbit_, each of them sticking to their own corners, with the cat whimpering like "Get me the heck out of here." There were no signs of a struggle.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

That's so funny :lol: I had a rabbit as a child as well, and he desperately wanted to play with the cats. They didn't know what to make of him hopping about :lol: It was hilarious to watch their faces, like "who's this strange character trying to play with us?" :lol: :lol:


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

I have a guinea pig in my bedroom w/ my 5 cats. They are all fine but I don't let my guinea pig out to roam unless I am there. She would end up being breakfast, lunch, or dinner.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*

An update...the piggies have been here with us for a couple of weeks now. All seems to be going well with the cats. They get curious when the squeaking gets going, but they have made no effort to get at the guinea pigs. I keep them in the family room and cover the cage up at night. When we're away for more than an hour or two, I move the cage into another room and shut the door, just to be safe.

So no issues thus far


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Good to know! Are the slats of the cage wide enough for one of the kitties to get his paw in?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

October said:


> Good to know! Are the slats of the cage wide enough for one of the kitties to get his paw in?


The cats can probably just fit their paws through the squares, but the cage is huge and takes up almost the whole table, so there's really no room for them to get up there.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Cats and guinea pigs?*



Lisa 216 said:


> They didn't know what to make of him hopping about :lol: It was hilarious to watch their faces, like "who's this strange character trying to play with us?" :lol: :lol:


LOL that's so cute!

When I had my bunnies, they were indoor/outdoor and when they were inside, Samson loved playing with them. They all got on really well and no one ever got hurt.


----------



## adls29 (Oct 2, 2009)

My boyfriend had two little kitties and a guinea pig and they love the guinea! 

They occasionally like to lounge with him, too. :wink: 










I'm glad your kitties are adapting to your guinea well!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cute picture!


----------

